# arthrogram and arthrocentesis



## lmbroomall (Feb 2, 2012)

If a pt was ordered a arthrogram with an injection of a steroid of the same joint, can you code both arthrogram and arthrocentesis?


----------



## Rajebpt (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi,

Only arthrogram is to be billed.


----------

